# Cocobolo Wounded Weasel



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

This is voiced and sized as the typical Wounded Weasel Calls that I have been turning for a few years now. Put a little air through it or put a lot. It is HIGH-pitched and RASPY.

This call is actually a bit darker in color than the photos make it look. I'm still trying to figure out cameras.


















$22 to anywhere in the US and I'll pay the postage.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The very limited PT fund is going to absorb this one for a future giveaway. I think it's first rate and will be a great prize.

Send me a paypal invoice: [email protected]


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice grab Chris..............


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

NICE LITTLE CALL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice call weasel ! Chris, you need my address ? LOL


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

SOLD

Thanks, Chris.

The invoice is sent.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Another great looking call Weasel !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. I have a few more that I need to post.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Good lookin! I will get one of these eventually. Nice grab Chris.


----------

